# Harassed while hunting



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

I was hesitant to put this out there, but I wanted to get some opinions / advise on if or what I should pursue, if anything. I have been experiencing harassment each time I have been hunting at a State Park in southwest Ohio. And I've only been there to hunt 3 times. 

I first noticed an issue when I set up a stand about 3 weeks BEFORE the season started in a spot that I had been checking out for a while. About 3 weeks AFTER the season started, I went out to the same spot to hunt one morning and low and behold, the stand was gone. I figured at that point, stupid me for putting a stand on public property and simply accepted the loss as some knucklehead who was traipsing through the woods and found a 'free stand', and me being a knucklehead for not having locked it up. So I let it go and didn't bother making an effort to hunt there until New Years Eve.

On New Years Eve, I went out in the morning to hunt the same area and intended to use my climber. However, when I got there, the path that I used previously to get in and out of the woods was totally covered and blocked by brush and tree branches that were obviously dumped there with the intention of blocking people from using that path. I understand that branches fall from trees, but this was extremely obvious and the branches and brush are extremely out of place. So I actually found a different way in and made it to the tree I wanted to sit in. About 9 AM, a vehicle drove by (I can somewhat see the road now that the leaves are gone) and laid on the horn once they got to where my car was parked. They slowed down next to my vehicle and stayed on the horn for about 15 seconds before they drove off. Again, I thought maybe it was just someone being a jerk, so I somewhat ignored it. 

But what sealed it was, I went to the same spot Jan 11th, and the same vehicle, at the same time, did the same thing. This time though, they serenaded me with the horn not only while at my vehicle, it was all the way down the road, a right turn onto the closest road still on the horn, and another turn, laying on the horn until I think they were out of earshot. 

Now, I believe what they are doing is illegal. That being said, I'm not sure there is really anything I can do about it. I don't particularly care for to be confrontational, but I'm not going to stop hunting it. Where I am and what I'm doing is all legal, period. I'm a reasonable person and would be happy to have a conversation with them if they would simply engage me, as opposed to acting like a-holes. If there were a legitimate reason I shouldn't be hunting there, or if they hunt it and would like to coordinate schedules I'd be happy to do so. But right now, they're getting nothing done. And the deer could give a half a squirrel's behind about the car horn, so I don't know what they think they are accomplishing. 

Anyway, thoughts are appreciated. I know it was long and windy, apologies.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Try to contact the local game warden and explain what has been taking place.
Maybe set up a time to arrive a little earlier than the warden and hopefully have the individual(s) cited. 
If you don't get any assistance using that approach, then take some action with the help of a friend or two.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you are in a state park make a point to stop by the park office and let them know. Chances are the park officer may have a little more time to hang out in the area especially if you have a vehicle description and are willing to write a statement as to it occurring several times. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

I had something similar 7-8 years ago while hunting in Wellington.
The individuals would park their vehicle in the state park across the street and then run through the public hunting areas. After the third occurrence I was able to track down their vehicle and descriptions of the individuals. This was reported to the local warden who over the next few days waited nearby and out-of-site. Long story short is he caught them and there have been no issues since. Not sure what happened to the individuals; just know it came to an end.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Had the same thing happen a couple times on different occasions. I was turkey hunting and parked just off the road on a lane going to an oil well. These yahoos came buy and yelled and laid on the horn on more than one occasion. More than likely it was some of the local poachers trying scare me off. One other time we were on a licensed **** hunt and someone trashed our trucks and even stuffed dirt down in the carb on one of the other hunters truck. Shame you can't catch a crook in the act. There are some crazy acting people out in the country. Some are ticking, ticking, ticking meth heads. :Banane40:


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys play golf? Pretty common for idiots to slow down and lay on the horn when they know someone is engaged in a quiet activity close by.
And the deer don't seem to mind. I have more than a few stands near roads and the deer don't flinch when they hear horns and such. 
Also pretty sure its illegal to leave a tree stand up overnight in a state park. So the stand may have been "stolen" by a ranger if it was up for several weeks.

I say if the honking bothers you, hike back further from the road. Probably less hunting pressure the further you get away from roads anyway.
But I'd mention the incident to the park ranger next time you're there. Maybe ask about your stand.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

My question is are they in range???:xena_banana:


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Its only illegal to permanently fix a stand to public property. As long as a stand isn't permanent, your fine. Although, theft would keep me personally from using anything but a climber. Others may be fine though. Just whatever your comfortable doing. A ladder stand is legal as long as it's not nailed to anything. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Lmao.. Just what I was about to say. My temper might get the best of me.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Every law enforcement officer that I would talk to about this incident should be told that you're going to tell the next officer of how many branches of law enforcement you're going to inform, until some action is taken on this issue.

It is law enforcement's job to pursue this issue and enforce the law. The more information you can give them, the better it will be for them to settle this and stop these idiots from breaking the law.

This IS an issue, as Hunter Harassment is against the ORC: 1533.031
This section pertains to "Prevention of hunting by creating noise prohibited."
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1533.031

This section pertains to "Prevention of authorized hunting, trapping, or fishing prohibited."
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1533.03

Bowhunter57


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i would bet its locals trying to run people off.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know what the laws in ohio are on tree stands. but here in Indiana you can leave your stands in from before the season starts until after it closes. if you are hunting in a state park they may not allow you to leave your stand overnight. if this is the case then the rangers may have taken your stand. but I would find out for sure and report all the actions of the a-holes that's bothering your hunting to the park rangers and to the local dnr.

I don't think blowing there horn is going to scare the deer but its still harassment and I personally wouldn't stand for it to keep happening. if nothing else I would hide by my car then when they came by and started blowing the horn I would get there license plate number.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hang a camrera on a tree by your truck while hunting. Get a picture of the license plate and call the cops.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Call the local wildlife officer and discuss it with him.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

we had a local that would call the sheriff out to harass us while groundhog hunting...

the sheriff would just stop say hi and go...

1 time the guy drove his truck into the field my buddy was hunting and came flying at him, to the point my buddy drew down on him with his CCW and told him he better GTFO..

we had people beep and yell at us at times.. we just wave and have fun with it..


----------

